# More villagers to be added?



## edsett (Oct 26, 2017)

It's clear from this list that all of the villagers are not in the game. I don't doubt that more will be added in the future but the question is how. Do you think we'll have to purchase them with real $$$ or will they be free DLC in future updates?

Personally, I hope that more villagers will be added for free because I don't want to pay for content that's normally in the game for free. (I mean, you don't need Amiibo cards to get villagers in ACNL.)

Plus, I have to admit that I'm not as excited anymore when I see that my top favorites are not in the game.


----------



## zujika (Oct 26, 2017)

not sure how they will do it exactly, and anything i say would just be a guess
but i would hope that they just add more as they keep adding patches & updates
not sure how they work, but didn't they do something similar w/ pokemongo /shrugs


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 26, 2017)

zujika said:


> not sure how they will do it exactly, and anything i say would just be a guess
> but i would hope that they just add more as they keep adding patches & updates
> not sure how they work, but didn't they do something similar w/ pokemongo /shrugs



Nintendo didn't make pokemon go.


----------



## zujika (Oct 27, 2017)

enleft said:


> Nintendo didn't make pokemon go.


..... oh lol right
but same concept~


----------



## Garrett (Oct 27, 2017)

They'll probably just turn up in updates. I'm sure Nintendo want the game to last for years, no point giving us everyone at the beginning.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 27, 2017)

Which list are you referring to? I haven?t seen one


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 27, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> Which list are you referring to? I haven’t seen one


edit: there is a list lemme get a screen shot.
not so much a list rather a catalog of villager portraits


----------



## Garrett (Oct 27, 2017)

I haven't seen an official list, but people are posting screenshots of their animals. 

And they're pretty much identical. Hence, the theory that we will have the same animals unlocking for each player. It doesn't seem random like the main games. So far, at least.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 27, 2017)

Made a screenshot of the Villager pictures in the catalog, sooo assuming these are the ones available so far..


----------



## VeenaViera (Oct 27, 2017)

I'd really like to see them add in the beehives just for Kicks  I look forward to updates, they have so much potential!


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 27, 2017)

40 villagers is not much. If that's all the villagers that are in Pocket Camp, than that's kind of a big problem. There's not even any octopus villagers!

I hope Nintendo adds more villagers soon. To not have all of the animal species that are in the main series games is surprising.

If they do add more, I'd guess they'd be free since there's already money to be spent on leaf tickets.


----------



## Benz (Oct 27, 2017)

milk.desu said:


> Made a screenshot of the Villager pictures in the catalog, sooo assuming these are the ones available so far..



only one good villager


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 27, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> 40 villagers is not much. If that's all the villagers that are in Pocket Camp, than that's kind of a big problem. There's not even any octopus villagers!
> 
> I hope Nintendo adds more villagers soon. To not have all of the animal species that are in the main series games is surprising.
> 
> If they do add more, I'd guess they'd be free since there's already money to be spent on leaf tickets.



I can see them making the special villagers like the Sanrio ones for leaf tickets.
Also I'm hoping for more villagers on official release, this is pretty much a beta.
It's version 0.9.0 instead of 1.0.0 we done even have clothing crafting yet, it's marked as coming soon


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm confident they'll add more - likely with regular updates. However, I'm also pretty sure that there will be "special" campers - NPCs (like Tom Nook or KK), holiday characters (like Jingles or Zipper, with quests of their own), or reskinned villagers, who can either be bought or there's a limited amount of time to get then to visit.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 27, 2017)

Jesusfreakette said:


> I'm confident they'll add more - likely with regular updates. However, I'm also pretty sure that there will be "special" campers - NPCs (like Tom Nook or KK), holiday characters (like Jingles or Zipper, with quests of their own), or reskinned villagers, who can either be bought or there's a limited amount of time to get then to visit.



You can already get K.K and nook to visit you for 40days for 250 leaf tickets
It's a limited time furniture item that lasts 40days and either K.K or nook come depending on the one you purchase


----------



## Garrett (Oct 27, 2017)

Wait, KK only comes for forty days? I don't think I'll bother then. I'll spend my tickets on expanding my craft slots and amenities.

Just forty days!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Oct 27, 2017)

milk.desu said:


> You can already get K.K and nook to visit you for 40days for 250 leaf tickets
> It's a limited time furniture item that lasts 40days and either K.K or nook come depending on the one you purchase





Garrett said:


> Wait, KK only comes for forty days? I don't think I'll bother then. I'll spend my tickets on expanding my craft slots and amenities.
> 
> Just forty days!



 No, no, the chairs are only available for 40 days! But they stay in your inventory forever. Haha, you gave me a heart attack, I had already bought KK's chair!

EDIT: You can also buy both chairs, and put them both out. But only one of them will visit at a time, and that's random.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 27, 2017)

Garrett said:


> Wait, KK only comes for forty days? I don't think I'll bother then. I'll spend my tickets on expanding my craft slots and amenities.
> 
> Just forty days!



I believe they meant it's available to buy for the next 40 days. If it only lasted 40 days that would be pretty disappointing


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 27, 2017)

That makes way more sense.
I wasn't sure if I wanted to save up for them or not haha


----------



## Garrett (Oct 27, 2017)

Ah ok, I must've misread haha. Well, that's a relief, I want KK permanently for my dog campground.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 27, 2017)

But as for the only 40 villagers available, it's most likely Nintendo restricting them for this "beta" so people don't unlock every item straight away. 
I'm definitely anticipating more content when ver 1.0.0 comes out. I want to craft clothing and shoes already.


----------



## Yellowbird (Oct 28, 2017)

I am already at level 20 and been leveling as crazy as i wanted my favorite villager Merengue! :/ sad to see those pictures! as i was hoping she would be unlocked when leveling!  guess i can slow down my speed  lol


----------



## Celeste13 (Oct 28, 2017)

I am sure they are saving some of them to released around the winter holidays (deer, penguins, and certain dog breeds come to mine) to give people a nice incentive to play or spend tickets on items. I have a feeling they might save the NPC owls for school related holidays. I also got a feeling they might rotate the starting villagers the way MMOs do starting characters so that our camps have more variety.


----------



## Garrett (Oct 28, 2017)

Based on how it's been so far, I reckon new NPCs will be treated like KK and the Nook man, spend 250 tickets on a piece of their furniture to have them hang out. 

Otherwise, I expect villagers will simply unlock as the months pass. They have hundreds to get through!


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 28, 2017)

milk.desu said:


> Made a screenshot of the Villager pictures in the catalog, sooo assuming these are the ones available so far..



aw man I really don't like most of these haha. I'm level 14 currently and I only like Lily, Beau, and Rosie in my camp. Hoping to see my dreamies in the game eventually.


----------



## nammie (Oct 28, 2017)

well I mean technically nintendo did make it so that you can only get some villagers from amiibo (i.e. the sanrio villagers/wolf link/etc.) lol
I was really surprised that from pics I've seen they've added some WA villagers to the game though (like ketchup), so I'm guessing maybe they'll release more villagers as time goes on


----------



## lumenue (Oct 29, 2017)

I really hope they add more villagers soon...I'm kinda unimpressed with the 40 base game villagers - like, really? These are the 40 you pick for base game? I hope they don't put some of the tier 1 villagers behind pay walls ('pay 100 leaf tickets to have Merengue in your camp!'), but the Sanrio characters and the NPCs make sense. 

I kinda doubt that they'll add EVERY villager, simply because of the game's capabilities, but I'm pretty confident that they'll add more within a few months.


----------



## Verecund (Oct 30, 2017)

I actually like a lot of these villagers; Filbert is my favourite villager, and I also like Peanut, Chrissy, Goldie, Kid Cat, Agnes, Moe, Cheri, Apple, Tad, Jay, Eloise, Punchy, Rosie, Beau, and Roald, and some of the others aren't bad, either (but of course there are some I really don't like as well). I do hope they add in a lot more, though, as I still have a lot of villagers I love that aren't in there. I'm especially pretty sad that they put in Chrissy but not Francine, though, since I like Francine so much more.


----------



## jcmbangor (Oct 31, 2017)

Looks like out of the gate I will have Sly, Hamlet, Apple, Peewee and Bubbles to look forward to. That will keep me happy for a bit.


----------

